# Insert router bits



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Just received an email from Router bits, Saw blades, CNC Router Bits, Shaper Cutters & More

They now offer a number of different shapes of insert router bits. May be useful to the members here They claim the edge of the carbide insert can last 4X longer than brazed carbide bits.

The bits are called "IN-TECH".

May be useful to the forum members. Costs are very close to the brazed bits.

Take a look.


----------

